

What Google should do to make Ingress more popular - pkhamre
http://thomasthethinkengine.com/2014/04/28/what-google-should-do-to-make-ingress-more-popular/

======
TillE
> It is absurdly complex and hard to learn

Yep. I made the mistake of trying it in the winter (over a year ago), and the
tutorial was awful. Standing outside in the cold trying to figure out what the
hell I'm supposed to do was not fun.

I love complex games, but Ingress didn't seem complex so much as
overcomplicated and obtuse. Simplicity is absolutely key when you're talking
about fiddling with your smartphone while walking around a city.

~~~
twic
> Standing outside in the cold trying to figure out what the hell I'm supposed
> to do was not fun.

A computer game which precisely captures the experience of doing sports!

------
kaishiro
I honestly cannot tell if I'm supposed to take this seriously or not.

~~~
kissickas
Was it the part where he called "kittens vs pirates" skeumorphism? Because
that was definitely my favorite part.

Anyway, I coincidentally started playing Ingress last Thursday and it is
incredibly addictive and easy to learn. I'm not sure what is counter-intuitive
about anything, although I do concede that the rules could be a little clearer
from within the app (virus behavior, speed limits, etc). Then again, why would
you expect a game from Google to involve no googling?

